# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Avast me bloque l'accs au site "l'quipe"

## sylvain.cool

Bonjour,

Il y a 2 jours, lors d'une de mes visites sur le site lequipe.fr Avast a dclar le site infect. Depuis, je ne peux plus y accder.

Savez-vous comment "dbloquer" le site dans Avast ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## txuku

Bonjour

Tu vas dans les *Parametres* d Avast ( la roue crantee ).


Onglet *Antivirus* tu peux exclure une URL du scan.






Ou onglet *Protection active*
Dans la fenetre tu cliques sur la *roue crantee* de *Agent Web*
Puis *Blocage des sites*

----------

